# Home-made live traps



## pt141 (Oct 15, 2001)

Does anyone out there have any plans for live traps that are suitable for rabbits and/or coyotes? I don't know if there are more bunnies or 'yotes around here, but either way, there are too many of them!


----------



## pt141 (Oct 15, 2001)

Oh, yeah...I realize that I'm from NM posting in a MI site, but there just isn't any of these kind of resources here, and this one seemed pretty good. thanks/


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Welcome pt41. First of all, you are talking about 2 very different sized animals. I have never trapped coyotes, and I don't know if they could be duped into a live trap. that is a question for someone else to answer.
I have built live traps for racoons, but for the time and material, you may want to consider a store bought one.
The one that I built was triggered by a trip plate on the inside. that in turn was rigged to a mouse trap attatched to the top which pulled the pin that held the slide door up.
If you are still interested, let me know and I'll give you more detailed instructions.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

See if you can find a copy of FUR TRAPPING IN NORTH AMERICA, by Steven M. Geary (Winchester press). This book has plans for building a live trap. I would imagine that a live trap for a coyote would have to be pretty substantial.
My Grandpa used to tell me how they caught rabbits during the depression. They simply built a wooden rectangular box with about a 4" opening on one end, then placed it in the ground near where rabbits frequented. The rabbits would go into the makeshift "den", but had no way to turn around, and wouldn't back out. They would just go along and pull out the boxes and shake out any rabbits that were inside. Good luck and good hunting.


----------

